# [WARNING] 2.6.19 et xfs

## Enlight

Pas de plantages connus à l'horizon, mais je reporte juste a priori des performances catastrophiques en écritures avec xfs et les kernels gentoo 2.6.19 (pas testé les vanillas).

Bref pour faire simple : extraction de l'arbre de portage backupé préalablement sur une partitions fraichement crée :

2.6.19 sans gros tweaks : un peu plus de 9 minutes

2.6.19 après moult tweaks : 6'30.

2.6.20-mm sans gros tweaks : 1'30.

2.6.20-mm après tweaks : 39 secondes.

Sur #xfs personne ne semblait au courant. a priori ça n'a pas brulé ma maison, ni violé mon chien, mais bon l'écart me parraît suffisament important pour vous signaler la chose.

----------

## Trevoke

Si ca n'a pas brule ton chien ou vole ta maison, c'est pas un bug, c'est une feature  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Je comprend mieux certaines lenteurs que je mettais sur le compte de beryl.

Merci pour l'info.

----------

## Enlight

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je comprend mieux certaines lenteurs que je mettais sur le compte de beryl.
> 
> Merci pour l'info.

 

Oui j'ai oublié de préciser qu'il m'est arrivé en fin d'emerge ou d'autres trucs bien intensifs pour le disque de me retrouver avec une interactivité zéro, mêm la souris qui suivait à peine, et rien à faire si ce n'est attendre la finde l'opération.

----------

## titoucha

Une ou deux fois j'ai même crû à une plantée du système   :Confused: 

----------

## Enlight

Ce que j'aime c'est que les petits troubles que j'avais ont été réglé en passant aux 2.6.20-mm-rc2 et drivers bétas de nvidia (quoique le coup de l'edid persiste) mais j'ai plus besoin de resetter mon bios à chaque démarrage pour avoir le display VGA des consoles de grub et du bios   :Laughing: 

edit 2 : a par contre les reiser4iens n'y pensez même pas aux mm-rc2 et surtout surtout pas avec cryptcompress (qui a été mergé par ailleurs, pour les 2.6.19-mm le patch doit faire 10 lignes à tout péter)

----------

## E11

Ah ben me vla rassuré   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

Moi qui me demandait d'ou venait le prob   :Rolling Eyes:  Je me doutais que c'était xfs mais j'avais pas penser que ça venait de mon kernel   :Rolling Eyes:  !

Un grand merci pour l'info en tout cas, je m'en vais passé au 2.6.20 !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## galerkin

C'est moi qui suis boulet ou bien???

je ne trouve pas le 2.6.20-mm-rc2 mais le 2.6.20-rc1-mm1

C'est de celui là dont vous parlez?

----------

## Enlight

 *galerkin wrote:*   

> C'est moi qui suis boulet ou bien???
> 
> je ne trouve pas le 2.6.20-mm-rc2 mais le 2.6.20-rc1-mm1
> 
> C'est de celui là dont vous parlez?

 

Oups oui, tu sais à mon age...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## titoucha

Bon et bien avec le kernel 2.6.20-rc1-mm1 j'ai les modules rt2500 et ati-drivers qui ne compilent pas.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## galerkin

et bien moi ca compile correctement mais au reboot, j'ai plus de périphériques usb....

donc pas de souris....

et pourtant le lsusb est bon.

En plus au dmesg il me met une erreur sur chaque partition xfs : Disabling barriers, trial barrier write failed   :Confused: 

Je vais attendre un peu pour ce noyau

----------

## Enlight

Oh là, les gars je force personne à passer aux mm, c'était juste une comparaison. Je dis juste qu'imho le  2.6.19 est un peu moisi il qu'il vaudrait mieux attendre les prochaines révisions voir s'il y'a une correction.

sinon, pour le support des barriers, aucun problème ici, tu es sur que ton disque les supporte?

----------

## titoucha

Je sais bien que tu ne forces personne, je dis juste que le mm c'est pas encore ça et je suis donc repassé à la version 18 des gentoo-sources, en bref maintenant tout roule.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## galerkin

a priori pour les barriers je ne suis pas le seul :

http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/12/15/175

c'est peut être du au chipset moi c'est ICH7

et sinon en fait tu ne nous force à rien, pour ma part j'apprécie d'ailleurs tes commentaires éclairés sur le XFS.  :Wink: 

----------

